# White female lionhead needs a new home



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

I was browsing craigslist and stumbled upon this listing:
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pet/908814047.html
After talking to the owner, I found out that she is about two years old and littertrained. Unfortunately, I cannot have a lionhead because of allergies. I'm considering TEMPORARILY (as in, only for a week or two) fostering her until I could get her to a rescue or rehome her myself.
Anyone in Michigan interested, or how about the ladies on this board from Midwest? The owner seems really desperate to rehome her (her landlord won't let her keep her) and I'm scared of where else she might end up...


----------



## Haley (Nov 10, 2008)

As far as I know, Midwest isnt taking in any bunnies right now. Have you ever been around a lionhead? Mr. Tumnus doesnt bother my allergies- the one who is the worst for my allergies is my big lop, Max. Might be worth a try? 

I bet Midwest would list her on their website if you could foster her- is she spayed?


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

No, she's not spayed. The poor girl has been moving from home to home a lot, it seems. According to the new owner, she's only had her for about 4 months, and rescued her from someone else who had her outside. 
Poor thing!
I'll ask my housemates about her tonight. I seriouslly doubt, however, that Kate will allow me to keep her for very long at all. She was very firm about only letting me get another rex.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Jess,

I've been busy the last couple of days and not on RO. Midwest is currently not taking any new surrenders, but we would be happy to list her on petfinder if you can foster her for awhile.

I don't know about the allergy thing being worse with lionheads, but I can tell you that I think the rex bunnies shed worse then any others I've owned personally. My rex, Sophie is just amazing. I could knit a sweater each time I brush her. It is incredible.

Let me know if you are going to help this person by taking her and we can put her on petfinder.

Laura


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 12, 2008)

I explained to the person that I planned on taking her in as a foster and finding her a new home, and still haven't heard back from her. :?
Hopefully we hear something soon!


----------



## paul2641 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> I explained to the person that I planned on taking her in as a foster and finding her a new home, and still haven't heard back from her. :?
> Hopefully we hear something soon!


Best bet ring her again?


----------



## Dragonrain (Nov 14, 2008)

> Unfortunately, I cannot have a lionhead because of allergies.



Out of all the rabbits I've ever had (Barnaby,my lionhead, Zeus, a netherlands dwarf, and Nibbies, a huge mixed breed) Barnaby sheds the least, even though he has long hair. Zeus use to shed, by far, tons more than Barnaby does. I have to brush Barnaby more so he doesn't get tangles, but he's never had a huge molt the way my other rabbits use too.


----------



## bobby alan (Feb 2, 2009)

ill buy the rabbit


----------



## bobby alan (Feb 2, 2009)

iam in grand rapids area and i want another rabbit 616 4577607


----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a really old thread. You can check the link in the original post and see if the rabbit is still for sale though.

There are also lots of rabbits in shelters and rescues inyour area. Check out Midwest Rabbit Rescue. Several of our members help out with that rescue and/or have adopted from them. I think they usually have about 100 or so rabbits available? Check Petfinder.com to find out more.


----------



## bobby alan (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for info


----------

